# keyboard and mouse problems dell inspiron 1545



## vickief1998 (Jan 31, 2010)

Help! When I type I suddenly get new unwanted screens appearing. Many times I lose everything I've typed. This is my THIRD time of typing this paragraph because I inadvertently get taken to a new screen and lose everything. When I type an 'i' I sometimes find I'm suddenly on a screen that says "What do you want to do now"? Or when I type an "h" I am in my history! Sometimes it just suddenly backs up the previous screen. Or when I type an "o" I get an "open" dialog box that I have to x out.

Along with this is the mouse problem. When I click it it doesn't respond. I have to tap hard maybe 5 or 6 times. (I just clicked "m" and am in super magnified state!) I've tried all sorts of mousepad adjustments and nothing works. I've tried to download a mouse pointing stick driver from Dell, but it won't install properly. Either I need a 64 bit something or it says it's location can't be found. Any ideas? This is driving me crazy!!! Thanks!


----------



## AaronElphick (Jan 31, 2010)

That's fairly bizarre. I'm going to assume that your control (ctrl) key is either stuck down or faulty. Because keyboard combinations such as ctrl+o are shortcuts for open in most programs and ctrl+h is a shortcut to view your history in most internet browsers. 

What version of windows are you running? If you're running Windows 7 64 bit then you will need 64 bit drivers for your mouse+keyboard. 

Your best bet is to borrow a keyboard and mouse off a friend and try to see if that works. If it all works fine, you're looking at a faulty mouse and keyboard. If not, I have no idea what's going on


----------



## vickief1998 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Aaron! I imagine you might be right. It certainly makes sense!


----------



## vickief1998 (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe you might have knowledge of another problem... when I had disabled the mouse by mistake when I was trying to fix this problem, I turned off the computer. When it came back on and was rebooting, it gave me the choice to change screen to make it easier to read. I did and then everything had a black background with neon letters. Whew! I tried to change it and now I have a white background with no color filler. My yahoo email screen is almost all white when it used to have some colors in it. Now it just has outline colors. Any ideas of what that could be? And how to fix it?


----------



## AaronElphick (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem, Vickie. It seems like your PC is being punished haha.

I think that problem might be just your monitor settings. There will hopefully be an auto-adjust button on your monitor that might solve your problem. Have a play around with all the settings in the menu.

Another thing I can think of... Right click on your desktop and click on 'personalize". There should be a sub-menu 'basic and high contrast themes'. Make sure 'windows 7 basic' is selected. 

Give them a try, apart from that, I'm completely confused.


----------



## Vinny4422 (May 20, 2010)

OK, so I have the same problem with my Inspiron 1545 with the whole ctrl button issue. From other forum's suggestions I have tried the update driver and turn off the zoom on the touch-pad fix and disabling the touchpad. I tried all the suggestions.

Here is where I think it gets weird. I plugged in a external USB keyboard to the laptop to see if that worked and it did (after a minute of me playing with the keys). So I figured it was a problem with the laptop keyboard. BUT with the USB keyboard still plugged in, I tried the laptop keyboard and it worked?! The I unplugged the USB keyboard and the laptop keyboard still worked. 

I then restarted the laptop and again had the same problem with the keyboard. Plug in the USB keyboard and it worked again. 

So, now I am thinking it is software related, but I can't figure out what. Any suggestions?


----------

